# How Do I Keep My Pigeon Healthy All Year Round



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

What Can I Do To Keep My Pigeons Healthy All Year Round Without Giving Them To Many Medications.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You don't need to give them ANY medications unless their sick.
Good quality diet, grit, fresh water, clean loft/cage, ACV (apple cider vinegar - raw, 1-2 tblsp per gallon) in their water a couple times a week. They should be wormed (de-wormed ) couple times a year. I believe alot of people that fly/race their birds get certain vaccines. I don't.....so I don't, my birds don't come into contact with others birds.
There are certain things that pigeons normally have in their systems (canker, coccidia, good and bad bacteria), that can get thrown out of whack with stress, so it's a good idea to have certain meds on hand if this happens.
Having a 'canker' med on hand is always a must for a pigeon keeper. Also something for coccidia.....2 very common ailments.


----------



## ALBERT HERRERA (May 19, 2011)

*Keeping Pigeons Healthy All Year Round*

Dear Sir,
Thanks for your wise recomendation.on the Apply cider vinegar-raw,I have the regular Apple cider vinegar I can buy from the super markets,is this acceptable to use twice a week, I notice some people use vitamins in there water.You mention canker and worming,can you recomend on both what is the name of the wormer can use in the water and the canker also.
Albert.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I would recommend a vitamin supplement and a pro biotic as you deem necessary. ACV is OK I guess, it puts acid into the pigeon. When the pigeons gut is working it produces it's own acid. The helpful bacteria in a pro biotic does more that create acid. So you really want a healthy gut and not try to fool it by just giving acid, such as apple cider vinegar. There will probably be a lot of people who recommend ACV but the reason above is why I don't use it. I just use a *pigeon* pro biotic.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

ALBERT HERRERA said:


> Dear Sir,
> Thanks for your wise recomendation.on the Apply cider vinegar-raw,I have the regular Apple cider vinegar I can buy from the super markets,is this acceptable to use twice a week, I notice some people use vitamins in there water.You mention canker and worming,can you recomend on both what is the name of the wormer can use in the water and the canker also.
> Albert.


The best wormer you can buy is Vetafarm's Wormout Gel.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ALBERT HERRERA said:


> Dear Sir,
> Thanks for your wise recomendation.on the Apply cider vinegar-raw,I have the regular Apple cider vinegar I can buy from the super markets,is this acceptable to use twice a week, I notice some people use vitamins in there water.You mention canker and worming,can you recomend on both what is the name of the wormer can use in the water and the canker also.
> Albert.


For deworming, I use pyrantil (strongid), safe and effective and can be put in their water or individual dosing. For canker I use metronidazole (for individual dosing), and ronidazole (in their drinking water) if I give a maintenance dose for the whole loft.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

What do you think about garlic oil or cloves in the water? and what about brewers yeast?


----------

